# Transfer with pigment feel?



## mars print (Aug 17, 2012)

Is there any method to make transfers on cotton with direct printing feel? Technology contains litho and screen is preferred.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Mostly, yes. Plastisol transfers can be nearly indistinguishable from direct print; a layman won't know the difference.


----------



## mars print (Aug 17, 2012)

Recently I saw a cotton T with print. The printer said it is done by sublimation litho transfer. Is it possible to do the sublimation on cotton through Litho( off set).???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mars print said:


> Recently I saw a cotton T with print. The printer said it is done by sublimation litho transfer. Is it possible to do the sublimation on cotton through Litho( off set).???


No, sublimation only works on polyester.


----------

